# DVD/CD surface scanner?



## Eoghan (Nov 13, 2014)

I have just made my sixth attempt at burning a DVD and every time it comes up with an error. The last time I spotted a visible mark on the disks on the spindle and realized they were all faulty. This time I can't see anything. Is there a surface scan (freeware) utility which can scan DVD's/CD's for errors?


----------



## M_Scott (Nov 13, 2014)

ImgBurn is a great freeware tool that has scanning and verification. Nero might have a free tool to scan and verify a disc prior to writing it. I would figure if you're using an even decent tool to create and burn iso, bin/cue img files, there should be a "verify prior to burning" or "test burn" feature. 

You don't mention anything about the specifics so the problem could be a bad source file, bad source disc, incompatible settings used, burning too fast, a number of possibilities, but if you think the problem is the blank discs almost every worthy burning utlity has surface scanning and verification.

A site that helped me ages ago with all things disc ripping and burning, tutorials, lists of free & pay$$ tools was videohelp.com, afterdawn was also a good site. *Note:* I haven't visited either site in ages so *I can't be responsible for a website name hack*, meaning, the purpose of these sites may have changed so beware. I mention this because i recently found on an old drie with various files including numerous saved bookmarks (html files) going back 15 years, sites I used to frequent (and participate on) regularly. Unfortunately some have been abandoned, taken over by unsaavory folks with bad intentions - thankfully I scanned the urls first 

VirusTotal is a good source for scanning files and urls. Here's a scan for videohelp, there's always a false positive, 2 out of sixty - https://www.virustotal.com/en/url/f...63f691f2e77aa8c6c084dd68cd7f13bf35f/analysis/

Hope some of my rant is helpful, I hate coasters too 

Mike


----------



## Eoghan (Nov 14, 2014)

I used to have nero and indeed bought it (v5) but it is incompatible with later Windows so I use Roxio - no surface scan or simulation!


----------



## Eoghan (Nov 14, 2014)

I have given in and bought Nero 7 from EBAY. I never liked Roxio and I miss "test burn" and controlling the speed it burns at.


----------

